# What can I do to an 86 200sx?



## Guest (Mar 27, 2003)

Any engine swaps? Easy turbo bolt ons? Ideas anyone? Be great if a SR20det would bolt in  I could settle on a CA18det as well though


----------



## Myetball (Dec 15, 2002)

Throw in a VG30E or VG30DE, I had an '87 with a VG30E. Still cry when I look at the pics...shoulda never sold it.


----------



## Crazy-Mart (Jul 14, 2002)

your into the wrong section buddy... 200sx in this thread are B14 !!.... yours an S12... from the great RWD Sylvia familys !!....

you may try into the S forums where there is 240sx,200sx and such or you may try this link....

www.s12.org... i might be wrong here... ill post it tommorow morning, im at the job so.....

Easiest swap there is the Ca18det from the S13 wich share most of the chassis... the Vg30 will be a pain in the A$$ to put in there if you dont have a donor because of engine mount, wiring ect... the Ca18det will bolt right into it.. plus will be less messup with your wiring...


----------



## SuperSentra4203 (Dec 17, 2002)

Talk to tsi200sx, he has an S12 and has a site devoted to them.


----------



## Crazy-Mart (Jul 14, 2002)

heres the link ....
http://200sx.computica.net/

enjoy


----------



## Guest (Mar 30, 2003)

Hmm...that site doesnt have anything there really. 

So a CA18det would bolt right into the car? I'd assume this would mean a new transmission, ecu, ect, but other than that, thats it? Motor mounts would work for instance? That would be great if I could make this little beater into a nice sleeper for cheap


----------



## SuperSentra4203 (Dec 17, 2002)

I really don't think you want to try to swap in a CA18DE when you can swap in a VG30DE or DETT. Check out Tsi200sx's webpage. It is based extensively on the S12
http://www.anglefire.com/80s/tsi200sx/
Hope that helps.

If the links won't work, look him up in the menber's directory and click on the "www" icon. That will take you to his page.


----------



## boost_boy (May 25, 2002)

I would swap in a CA18DET or an SR20DET due to the simple fact your power plant is a CA20e if it's not turbo and if it is turbo then you got a CA18 (T). You can also swap in VG30E as the car comes with one in 1988, but the CA18DET puts out more power. AS faras VG30DETT, that's absurd for that car. There's no room in the 300ZX TT and the 200sx is alot slimmer in the engine bay so, go figure. With the CA18DET, you'll only need the motor, wiring harness and computer as it is direct bolt-up to your existing tranny. And BTW, the CA18DET was introduced in the S12 sylvia and gazelles in Japan.


----------



## SuperSentra4203 (Dec 17, 2002)

Learn something everyday.



boost_boy said:


> *AS faras VG30DETT, that's absurd for that car. There's no room in the 300ZX TT and the 200sx is alot slimmer in the engine bay so, go figure.*


Hey, one company crammed a RB26DETT into a S14 Silvia.


----------



## boost_boy (May 25, 2002)

That's what these forum are for, to learn from each other.


----------



## Guest (Mar 31, 2003)

Whats involved in the SR20det swap? I've heard GREAT things about that motor  Will it bolt into the car using stock mounts? If not, is there a company that makes a bolt in setup? 

Also, how cheap can one pick up the ca18det + ecu + wiring harness? 

Which ones a better choice? Ca18det, or SR20det? I havent heard too much about the CA18det, so I'm guessing the SR20?


----------



## boost_boy (May 25, 2002)

Unfortunately, the CA18DET engine is the forgotten work horse that paved the way for the SR20. Anyway, an SR20 would fit in that car with little to no modifications to the mounts see that it can house a CA18DET with no mount mods. A stock CA18DET produces about 175hp and a stock SR20 produces 205hp. You can have a CA18DET complete swap for about $1000-$1500 and an SR20DET set up would cost you anywhere between $1700-$2500. IMO the CA18DET is a better motor in terms of design, performance and seviceability. The SR20 produces good torque and power and because it's a bigger motor as well as newer motor, most people take a liking to it. My stock (internally) CA18DET put out 312whp so do the math at the crank! The CA18 is a rev happy engine kinda similar to the characteristics of the honda's B-series motors. The SR can rev, but it has limitations in its valve-train that forbids from getting to cute with throttle. I can go on and on, but there's plenty of info on the internet about comparisons between the two motors.


----------



## Guest (Apr 1, 2003)

hmm...a ca18det is souunding pretty nice.... 312rwhp...thats plenty for this car..


----------



## boost_boy (May 25, 2002)

Have fun trying to control that kinda power! My next goal is 500whp CA18DET with stock bore=1809cc's. It will be done and very soon as well. Good luck on your decision, I'm moving on up


----------



## jcwatts (Sep 15, 2002)

Ok guys, I'm aboug to buy a '86 200 SX Xe with a busted 2.0L engine in it. I'm reading about the 1.8det engines and getting quite excited about its potential. Seriously, what kind of money would I be putting into it to get a CA18DET to produce like 250whp? I'm doing this all myself (with family help of course?)

where do I go, the sites are limited, the knowledge base is sparse, and I think this car is an ultimate sleeper and would make an awesome project car... new stuff costs soo much. Man, I cant wait to start this project. Anyone interested in starting a club (if I cant find one to join) for the 85-89 200SX RWD? Email me at [email protected]

I had no idea this old car can do that!

j


----------



## SuperSentra4203 (Dec 17, 2002)

boost_boy said:


> *I would swap in a CA18DET or an SR20DET due to the simple fact your power plant is a CA20e if it's not turbo and if it is turbo then you got a CA18 (T). *


Did the US version have the DET motor, or is it Japan only in the S12? From what I remeber the only turbo powered cars Nissan has ever given us id the 300ZX TT.


----------



## boost_boy (May 25, 2002)

The U.S. version had the CA18(T) as stated in my previous post! It is a single over head cam motor that has 8 spark plugs. Not big on power, but it moved pretty good.


----------



## tsi200sx (Nov 8, 2002)

Alright, an S12 thread, I gotta check back here more often.
The new address for Club S12 is
www.club-s12.org 
The CA18ET was the stock turbo motor 84-86. Your busted 2.0 is a CA20E. The CA18ET puts out about 135 hp stock, a couple guys on Club S12 have tuned then into the 170 hp range.
A 300hp S12 would be almost undriveable I would think. Just pulling a U-turn in my 88 200SX V6 on a rainy day is an exercise in wheelspin. The car is quite light.
As was mentioned, the VG30E was offered in 87 and 88 (that's what I've got). The only guy I know who has swapped one into an 4-cylinder S12 is in the UK. He did a great job though. I have seen the SR20DE and SR20DET swapped in, and several guys are planning CA18DET swaps. An RB would be tough if not impossible. The VG30E barely fits in the S12 engine bay, and you can't fit a VG30ET without modifying the firewall.
Sr20DET's are very trendy right now and people are charging way too much for them. But CA18DET's are harder to find. Neither of the engines were ever offered from the factory in the USA in any car, and the SR20DE's we got are all in FWD cars, so that swap is not an easy one.
I'm not a turbo guy myself, if you want to go that way, go to Club S12 and browse around the Turbo sections. Look especially for posts by bart and/or arro. They are the kings of turbo S12's.


----------



## urbanracerone (Apr 25, 2003)

Drop a CA18DET in there! TEAM G4L NYC


----------



## jcwatts (Sep 15, 2002)

Well, I was curious about what kind of differences between the 86 up to the 88 configuration were. Are the rear's LSD? I havent looked at a chiltons manual bout them yet.

How is the balance of the vehicle?

It seems that it would be an expensive endeavour. I might just try to get an S13 and put the SR20det in there, but I'm also not looking to boost beyond 300hp. I looked at the 86 S12 and its boxy and looks like it would be very interesting to play with. I'm more worried that I could not find enough parts for them with respectable prices. 

Anyone have a definitive guide on swapping in a ca18det... and what would the engine bay require?

thanks
jw


----------



## jcwatts (Sep 15, 2002)

Ok, survey says.... CA18DET! 
This is going to sound childish and inexperienced....but...
Now what exactly does a person need to swap from CA20ET to CA18DET (I think thats redtop?) 
OR
SR20DET... but personally, I would like to try something different and unique like the CA18DET JDM. I'm not about having the 500hp SX as I am having something interesting, reliable, unique and drivable. I think that on the upwards of 220-280rwhp would be nice with the availability to go higher if I ever got the "Does this thing fly?" bug...

Bell housing adaptor? Electronics? Since this car was shipped with that engine elsewhere, I imagine many of the fittings are the same. I really liked the look of the car but I dont want to do something pointless. I'm willing to invest a couple thousand to get this thing up but I dont want it to turn into the "Money Pit"...


jw


----------



## boost_boy (May 25, 2002)

Your tranny will fit the CA18DET as they are from the same block family "CA". You'll just need the engine's harness and ecu and a little bit of patience with the wiring. All CA18DET's have red valve covers from factory . You do this swap and you won't be disappointed and this I can guarantee. This swap my cost you around (tops) $1500 if you do everything correctly.


----------



## SuperSentra4203 (Dec 17, 2002)

boost_boy said:


> *The U.S. version had the CA18(T) as stated in my previous post! It is a single over head cam motor that has 8 spark plugs. Not big on power, but it moved pretty good. *


8 spark plugs, sounds like a Ford Ranger to me I would go for the CA18DET swap because it sound much easier and cheaper, and seems ho have just as much potential as the SR motor.


----------



## jcwatts (Sep 15, 2002)

I hear a lot about the CADET engines, but I dont see a whole lot about them. CAn somebody point me to some reading material (books titles) or some information regarding these types of swaps and what is compatible? I understand that the drivetrain is very very close but I'm not keen on what electronic modifications will have to be done.... I want to swap in a CA18DET and not the CA18ET because I definitely want something with direct iginition.

thanks


----------



## tsi200sx (Nov 8, 2002)

jcwatts said:


> *Well, I was curious about what kind of differences between the 86 up to the 88 configuration were. Are the rear's LSD? I havent looked at a chiltons manual bout them yet.
> 
> How is the balance of the vehicle?
> 
> ...


Strictly talking 4-cylinder cars, there's not many differences from 86 to 88 except for the front and rear lights and some interior differences. The S12 IS very interesting to play with. It's great to have a car that almost no one else has. The closest I can offer to a definitive guide to S12 swapping....the best I can tell you is Club S12 www.clubs-12.org, there's plenty of CA swapping going on, from CA18ET's being replaced or overhauled, to guys turboing CA20E's. Since a CA18DET and a CA18ET use the same block, this is one of the easiest swaps...like they said the wiring is the only hard part.
The balance of the S12 is very good for the 4-cylinder cars. The 87-88 V6 cars are slightly nose-heavy.


----------



## jcwatts (Sep 15, 2002)

Well.. that is a nice webpage.. the link is www.club-s12.org I believe. Many pictures, but little to read. I see some picts of the members and stuff and some really awesome looking S12s. I thought that it would look like that with some body dress up. The one I am getting is black. I think I'm going to rebuild the CA20ET and get it running to put it on the road cause I from the looks, only a couple hundred dollars to get that done. I am however researching the CA18DET engine because that will be what I drop in and maybe sell the reworked CA20ET for somebody who wants one. My work wont be junk, but I'm sure it will be a learning experience. The more I look at these cars, the more I dislike the popularity of the s14 body style. I mean, the S13 is nice but I like the boxy grunty look of this car. 

Anyone here have exprience with the electronics on a CA18DET? All that I read say that its a stable motor with potential out the ying yang, but are there any special problem areas I need to caution for?

Anyone around here in the Delaware area? I live in the middle of the state. This is exciting.


----------



## tsi200sx (Nov 8, 2002)

Oh, Dude, at Club S12 click on Forums..that's where all the info is. Go on the forums and run a search for what you're looking for..there's over 12000 posts.


----------



## nicon87 (Aug 6, 2007)

is it possible to get a CA20E block and put the head and turbo system from a CA18ET?


----------



## big-murph (Aug 18, 2007)

if it has the 4 banger sr20 if it has the vg then vg30dett thats if you want raw power
if you dont i dont know what to tell ya


----------

